# automatic rat/mice water systems



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

hi
i'm in the building stage of a unit for mice and rats but so far i allways used bottles but trying to find a automatic water system that i just fill one thing up and it waters say 10 cages. I know they are used by people on here but can someone point me to somewere that sells the parts and or units cheers:2thumb:


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/230368-automatic-watering-system.html


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

bbav said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/230368-automatic-watering-system.html


thats the sort of thing i mean but my friend used the one for mice/rats called Edstrom Vari-Flo Valve but found when they nipple at it they turn it off so they cant get any water out. he has no idea how they kept doing it but all it takes is a easy turn of the end (badly made i think) if you or anyone knows of a similer ket but without adjustible valve ends let me know thanks anyways:2thumb:


----------



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

if you find a better made one let me know i could do with a system.i hate filling up bottles:devil:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

covkev said:


> if you find a better made one let me know i could do with a system.i hate filling up bottles:devil:


will do


----------

